# What do you think of MLCS bits



## 1woodchucker (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys...just curious to see if any of you have used the MLCS bits, and if so what do you think of them compared to other brands??? I have purchased a few from them and they seam to work good.


----------



## 1woodchucker (Jun 23, 2012)

Are there any other off brand bits that are more affordable that you guys are using that work good and have decent carbide thicknesses???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

MLCS bits are a good choice for starter bits or if you will only use a bit for one or two jobs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They sale two grades, one for the home shop and one for the pro.shop
The Katana is as good as any high end bits and better than most..I rated them with the Whiteside bits...  but you always get free shipping..with all the router bits they sale..just pickup them at your front door..

MLCS Router Bits Index

Katana® State Of The Art Premium Router Bits


==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

1woodchucker said:


> Hey guys...just curious to see if any of you have used the MLCS bits, and if so what do you think of them compared to other brands??? I have purchased a few from them and they seam to work good.


Hi Sean - I rate the MLCS bits as good and, in most cases better, than most of the house brands; Stone Mountain from Peachtree, Wood River from Woodcraft, Rockler from... well, Rockler. As BJ pointed out, the free shipping is a big plus. On the other hand, I'm upgrading my most used bits; straight, roundover, flush trim... etc., to Amana, Whiteside, Katana and CMT.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd rate Katana among the top bits sold in the US. 
I'd also rate MLCS customer service among the best of the companies I've had the pleasure of dealing with.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

When ever I need a specialty bit (one that I don't already have in my collection) I always go to MLCS. Besides a great price they have free shipping. I can't see paying $6 dollar shipping on a $10 dollar bit.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*MLCS Bits?*



1woodchucker said:


> Hey guys...just curious to see if any of you have used the MLCS bits, and if so what do you think of them compared to other brands??? I have purchased a few from them and they seam to work good.


MLCS bits are ALL made in China. I got that right from their sales person when I complained about poor quality and bits going dull after only 3-5 cuts in hardwood. I recommend Whitside or Onsrud for best quality. Going cheap NEVER pays. MLCS is OFF my shopping list.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reg, for someone starting out going cheap is a smart way to learn. It is much better to trash a bit that costs a couple dollars than it is to trash a bit that costs $30.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Money well spent?*



Mike said:


> Reg, for someone starting out going cheap is a smart way to learn. It is much better to trash a bit that costs a couple dollars than it is to trash a bit that costs $30.


Mike; perhaps you might like to expand on that thought, on Patrick's new thread?
Maybe the risk vs cost aspect?
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/36935-best-always-best-path.html
:yes4:


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thanks Mike!*



Mike said:


> Reg, for someone starting out going cheap is a smart way to learn. It is much better to trash a bit that costs a couple dollars than it is to trash a bit that costs $30.


No disrespect to any fellow woodworkers! I feel that my money is too hard come-by to waste it on cheap products of any sort. I have always been gratefull and satisfied with purchasing quality goods. They last a very long time and with better results. In my experience, only the feeling of disappointment and regret lasts longer from buying cheap!!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

What I am saying now is counter to what I said about buying the best you can afford. In the case of router bits I buy the shape I need without thinking twice about it. Say I have a board that is 2 feet long that I want to make a 3/16" bead on it but I only have a 1/4" beading bit. I'm not going to sacrifice the look of the project for a $15 dollar bit. I'll buy the cheaper bit from MLCS because they have free shipping. The chances of me wearing the bit out in my lifetime is nil. I may only use it 2 or three time in the future maybe even never again. The thing is that is how I build my bit selection up. If it is a bit that I will use over and over like a rounding over bit then I will buy a very good American made bit no matter what the price. The problem with router bits is that in the beginning you don't know how often they will be used so it is difficult (for me) to determine which ones I should spend the big bucks on and which ones I can slide by with the cheaper ones. They all cut fine when they are new.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

It's all very well to say "never buy cheap bits" but the reality is that unless you *know exactly *what you need, it's cheaper in the long run to purchase a cheap box set, work out what your _most used_ bits are and then replace them with premium brands.

I'd hate to have $300 raised panel door sets lying around only for me to discover I prefer plywood panels...................


----------



## 1woodchucker (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys! I was curious as to what you all thought. I have bought a handful of MLCS bits and will buy more. Just wanted to make sure that there was not any major red flags, or a better bit for the buck. I appreciate the info.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Almost all my router bits are MLCS. In general I go to some other place only when MLCS does not have the bit I want. MLCS for example does not have O-flute bits used to rout lexan, polyacrylics and other plastics for example, nor does it have any bits described as cutting aluminum (aluminium) or other metals.

I have used their 2 in (5 cm) tall flush trim bit with bearings at both ends for many cuts. I found that cleaning it with the Rockler bit cleaning kit restored it to near new quality, but my work was exclusively with big box store white wood; I have yet to use any hardwood although I hope to change that in the near (whatever that means) future.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

MLCS were my first bits. My experience was great using this product. They're decent value imports IMO, similar to Woodline, Woodcraft, Holbren, Grizzly green, etc. Whiteside, Infinity, Eagle America, CMT, Amana, Freud, and are a definite step up IMO, but are also more expensive.


----------



## CactusRoper (Jan 25, 2008)

The brand I buy depends on how much use I think I will have for a particular bit. For bits that I will use a lot, I buy either Whiteside or Freud. I buy MCLS if I think I they will have only occasional usage.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have used MLCS bits for over 20 years. The quality is good. I buy Trend and CMT cutters which are very good, but MLCS had a variety of different bits not available in the U.K. If they are made in China, they are well made Chinese bits, far superior to some Chinese ones sold in this country. The MLCS bits are great value even including postage and packing, duty and U.K. Post Office handling charges. They continue to have my business. Over the years Fine Woodworking has given them good ratings in comparison tests.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The question that keeps coming up is how much do I need to spend for bits that will handle my needs? People often refer to magazine testing for bit ratings. This is the only standard we have to rate bits but does it reflect the average home user? No. Few of us run 250' of oak non stop. Contractors might do this on a regular basis but most of us will cut a few pieces at a time. If you are working with hardwoods then a premium bit will pay for itself over time. Nobody has ever tested how bits stand up in typical home shops but we are going to change that. It looks like November is when our home bit testing will start. I selected two profiles that most home users should have: a 3/8" plunge cutting straight bit and a Roman Ogee bit. Manufacturers have supplied the bits and we will send them home with people to use and report on. We will get monthly reports on how the bits are standing up. This is a whole new concept which will show us and the manufacturers where the true value lies. Once all the details are finallized I will post a sticky thread in this section. If you have suggestions for the test please hold them for that thread. I am looking forward to the results.


----------



## Jorge Santos (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't recommend using MLCS bits on hardwoods at all. They go dull after 1-2 uses.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

All bits go dull on hardwood after all it's HARDWOOD  the cutting edge on all router bits is so small,,,it's how you use them...

===


----------



## Jorge Santos (Aug 1, 2012)

Agreed, but I was taking off no more than a 1/4 at a time and wasn't forcing the router along. I get much better results with Freud bits for just a little more money than the MLCS bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I'm Not a big fan of Freud bits they are 2 to 3 times the price of the MLCS bits, I would suggest you give the *Katana bits a try out..
You will be amazed how they are good, just as good as the Freud bits and better than most of the ** Freud bits and about 1/2 the price.

Katana® State Of The Art Premium Router Bits

===
*


GeorgeNS said:


> Agreed, but I was taking off no more than a 1/4 at a time and wasn't forcing the router along. I get much better results with Freud bits for just a little more money than the MLCS bits.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

GeorgeNS said:


> I don't recommend using MLCS bits on hardwoods at all. They go dull after 1-2 uses.


That's why God invented diamonds. It's called _sharpening_.


----------



## Jorge Santos (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Bob. I've never tried Katana, but I've heard good things about them. I actually need a new 1/2" round over bit, will give them a try.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Great for drill bits/mill ends but not for router bits, they are so low in price now ,you can replace them now for just a song..it's just a cutting tool and like all cutting tools it will get dull..most will take a so so dull router bit and turn it into some scrap steel..
most router bits are very high tech end ground tool..

==



cagenuts said:


> That's why God invented diamonds. It's called _sharpening_.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I have quite a few MLCS bits, and they cut just as good as more expensive bits. Like all bits, and pets.....don't overfeed them.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

cagenuts said:


> That's why God invented diamonds. It's called _sharpening_.


True but if you have pattern bits each sharpening removes stock from the outside diameter and they no longer cut flush.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> I'd rate Katana among the top bits sold in the US.
> I'd also rate MLCS customer service among the best of the companies I've had the pleasure of dealing with.


I agree totally:agree:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The upcoming router bit test will provide great insight as to how long the bits last and how cleanly they cut over time.


----------

